# Charles Taylor Guilty of War crimes



## LAfrique

Several hours ago, a UN-propped special court found former Liberian president, Charles Taylor, guilty of war crimes and crime against humanity - allAfrica.com: Liberia: Security Council Welcomes Conviction in War Crimes Trial of Charles Taylor 

*While some people believe this was world justice and victory for Africa, I believe this was simply another hushing of an African nationalist and the reinstatement of colonialism in Africa*:

Charles Taylor became president in Liberia after a coup. But rather than adopting a US-backed agenda, Taylor leaned towards a somewhat nationalistic agenda. Charles Taylor would also be said to have aided Sierra Leone's Revolutionary United Front (RUF) in their efforts to oust their UN-puppet president Ahmad Tejan Kabbah. 

While Charles Taylor and the RUF had their flaws, *the fact remains that they were fighting colonialism in Africa, which is currently being reinstated allover Africa with approval of the UN and NATO.* Therefore, the decision of the UN special court was nothing but success for imperialists who are bent on preventing independence, progress and prosperity in Africa.

*It is not justice when freedom fighters are constantly silenced and haters of freedom and independence are free to thrive in developing nations. You know, Africa would be A-Okay, were it not for imperialists bent on colonizing Africa.*


----------



## LAfrique

*All entities who made rebuttal on my assertion that decision of UN-backed special court was in fact success for colonialists have deleted their Twitter rebuttals. I wonder what they eventually discovered to cause the change of mind. I wonder.  *


----------



## Saigon

Do you dispute the fact that Taylor recruited children, drugged them with a mixture of cocaine and potash (usually applied to a cut on the skull), and forced them to kill people, often including their own families?

And do you accept that Taylor's intervention into Sierra Leone to steal diamonds was itself an act of colonialism?


----------



## LAfrique

Saigon said:


> Do you dispute the fact that Taylor recruited children, drugged them with a mixture of cocaine and potash (usually applied to a cut on the skull), and forced them to kill people, often including their own families?
> 
> And do you accept that Taylor's intervention into Sierra Leone to steal diamonds was itself an act of colonialism?



Already declared Charles Taylor was not without flaws. Simply pointing out Charles Taylor and RUF (both with flaws) were compelled by colonialists to take desperate measures. Long and short: 

*The wrongs of Charles Taylor and RUF may not be, were it not for the impositions by colonialists. And as can now be seen, colonialism is gaining more grounds in Africa. * 

As per recruiting children for criminal activities: A lot of that goes on even in the US - Kids and hackers, oh my! DefCon adds kids track - USATODAY.com


----------



## Saigon

Given there were no colonialists in Sierra Leone or Liberia during the time Taylor came to power, I can't imagine what those 'desperate measures' were. 

The fact that the killing of the RUF forced the democratically elected government of SR to hire private miltary contractors would suggest the opposite. 

There is virtually 0 colonial influence in Africa these days - this is merely a conveniant excuse for Africans to avoid taking responsibility for their own errors.

Nine countries placed their national armies in the DR Congo during the recent war - not one was from outside Africa. THAT is colonialism.


----------



## Ruiz

Saigon said:


> Do you dispute the fact that Taylor recruited children, drugged them with a mixture of cocaine and potash (usually applied to a cut on the skull), and forced them to kill people, often including their own families?
> 
> And do you accept that Taylor's intervention into Sierra Leone to steal diamonds was itself an act of colonialism?



that really sounds like something that came straight out of the cia cook book


----------



## old navy

Charles Taylor is a thug. His buck naked teenaged "warriors" for some reason thought it was a good idea to fire on the US Embassy. Well place rounds from Marine snipers put a stop to that. Sending intoxicated children to war is not cool. That is not from the CIA. I was there when it happened.


----------



## hjmick

I knew a guy named Charles Taylor. He was White and lived in California.

Probably not the same guy...


----------



## Saigon

Ruiz said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dispute the fact that Taylor recruited children, drugged them with a mixture of cocaine and potash (usually applied to a cut on the skull), and forced them to kill people, often including their own families?
> 
> And do you accept that Taylor's intervention into Sierra Leone to steal diamonds was itself an act of colonialism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that really sounds like something that came straight out of the cia cook book
Click to expand...


It does - and it is also true. 

The practice is described in detail in books published by ex-child soldiers, and has been witnessed by hundreds of people across the region. Ex-soldiers stil bear the minor scars near their temple.


----------



## Artevelde

Meanwhile an erstwhile supporter and backer of Taylor gets the Nobel Peace Prize. Isn't the world funny when it's being hypocritical?


----------



## Unkotare

Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?


----------



## Saigon

Artevelde said:


> Meanwhile an erstwhile supporter and backer of Taylor gets the Nobel Peace Prize. Isn't the world funny when it's being hypocritical?



It isn't at all - I don't think Sirleaf Johnson has anything to apologise for, really. 

It's not easy to know who the bad guys are before they have done much bad.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile an erstwhile supporter and backer of Taylor gets the Nobel Peace Prize. Isn't the world funny when it's being hypocritical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't at all - I don't think Sirleaf Johnson has anything to apologise for, really.
> 
> It's not easy to know who the bad guys are before they have done much bad.
Click to expand...


Yes well, she just helped one bloody dictator in his rise because another bloody dictator stood in her way. The fact that she got the Nobel Peace Prize again demonstrates how worthless and hollow that award has become.


----------



## old navy

Unkotare said:


> Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?



It looks like he is.

The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?



Lafreak is an idiot, he also started a tribute thread for Gaddafi after he was killed.


----------



## High_Gravity

old navy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
Click to expand...


Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.


----------



## Saigon

High_Gravity said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
Click to expand...


I agree with both of these statements.

(On the other hand, I also have to say that I meet absolutely fabulous men in Africa every week.)


----------



## High_Gravity

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with both of these statements.
> 
> (On the other hand, I also have to say that I meet absolutely fabulous men in Africa every week.)
Click to expand...


There are lots of good men in Africa unfortunately it seems like much of their leadership are corrupt inept men.


----------



## old navy

I didn't mean to speak ill of all Africans but local policy in general keeps the society from advancing. I have been there and have a large number of African high school students. They are among the nicest people I have ever met.


----------



## Saigon

Old Navy - 

Yes, likewise. That's basically my experience as well.


----------



## LAfrique

Saigon said:


> Given there were no colonialists in Sierra Leone or Liberia during the time Taylor came to power, I can't imagine what those 'desperate measures' were.
> 
> The fact that the killing of the RUF forced the democratically elected government of SR to hire private miltary contractors would suggest the opposite.
> 
> There is virtually 0 colonial influence in Africa these days - this is merely a conveniant excuse for Africans to avoid taking responsibility for their own errors.
> 
> Nine countries placed their national armies in the DR Congo during the recent war - not one was from outside Africa. THAT is colonialism.




*Colonialists never left Africa: Most simply had puppets the likes of Thomas Gage and Francis Smith of North America's 1770s doing their dirty jobs. Besides, Ahmad Tejan Kabbah of Sierra Leone was agent of the UN, the baby and tool of noted colonialists and imperialists. *


----------



## LAfrique

High_Gravity said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the OP really defending Taylor? WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
Click to expand...



*Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their individual nations and Africa.*


----------



## Unkotare

"not perfect"?! Are you going for the understatement of the year award?


----------



## Peach

old navy said:


> Charles Taylor is a thug. His buck naked teenaged "warriors" for some reason thought it was a good idea to fire on the US Embassy. Well place rounds from Marine snipers put a stop to that. Sending intoxicated children to war is not cool. That is not from the CIA. I was there when it happened.



I'll accept your version. Taylor followed Doe, and Doe was also a monster. I knew the son of a Liberian Senator many years ago, Liberia was once a model for the continent, no more.


----------



## Saigon

Peach - 

It can be again. I'll be there in 2 weeks, so will report back.


----------



## LAfrique

Unkotare said:


> "not perfect"?! Are you going for the understatement of the year award?



Yap. You heard me: Charles Taylor, unfortunately, was making use of what was readily available to him in fighting the oppressors and suppressors of his nation and Africa. *What is the excuse of the US government for training children to be crooks* - Kids and hackers, oh my! DefCon adds kids track - USATODAY.com 

*OR for injecting citizens with dangerous substances?* - Tuskegee Syphilis & US Plutonium Experiments on Civilians (Morgana's Observatory) 


*While Charles Taylor and the RUF had their flaws, fact remains that they would not have engaged in their desperate acts were it not for the diabolic acts of imperialists and colonialists in Africa, whose desire it is to see Africa impoverish and dependent.  
*


----------



## signelect

All African leaders are guilty of war crimes.  I still wonder why African Americans are so proud of Africa that they want it to be part of who they are.  Africa was and is a cess pool


----------



## GodSaveAmerica

High_Gravity said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with both of these statements.
> 
> (On the other hand, I also have to say that I meet absolutely fabulous men in Africa every week.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are lots of good men in Africa unfortunately it seems like much of their leadership are corrupt inept men.
Click to expand...


Kind of like here in the states.


----------



## GodSaveAmerica

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their individual nations and Africa.*
Click to expand...


Not Liberia...it was founded as a free country and never colonized. 

BTW, most SSA countries were better off when they were administered by the European countries, at least from a law and order perspective.


----------



## Saigon

signelect said:


> All African leaders are guilty of war crimes.  I still wonder why African Americans are so proud of Africa that they want it to be part of who they are.  Africa was and is a cess pool



How would you know?

You've never been there. 

There are some terrific leaders in Africa - and Liberia's is a case in point. She won a Nobel Peace Prize, and deserved it.


----------



## Saigon

GodSaveAmerica said:


> Not Liberia...it was founded as a free country and never colonized.
> 
> .



Yes, that's true.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> All African leaders are guilty of war crimes.  I still wonder why African Americans are so proud of Africa that they want it to be part of who they are.  Africa was and is a cess pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> You've never been there.
> 
> There are some terrific leaders in Africa - and Liberia's is a case in point. She won a Nobel Peace Prize, and deserved it.
Click to expand...


Typical of you to applaud a person who helped support and fund Charles Taylor and who has proved herself corrupt and power-hungry.


----------



## Saigon

Artevelde said:


> Typical of you to applaud a person who helped support and fund Charles Taylor and who has proved herself corrupt and power-hungry.



And once again, we see this desperate need to reduce everything to good/evil and black/white. 

Setting aside the fact that you likely could not place Liberia on a map, you would think most people might want to judge the president on her record, not on a terrible mistake she made 20 years ago, and for which she has since apologised. 

The fact that Liberia is finaly clawing its way out of poverty, is finaly seeing tourists and new businesses and economic stability, and is finaly holding regular elections might be enough for some people.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of you to applaud a person who helped support and fund Charles Taylor and who has proved herself corrupt and power-hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again, we see this desperate need to reduce everything to good/evil and black/white.
> 
> Setting aside the fact that you likely could not place Liberia on a map, you would think most people might want to judge the president on her record, not on a terrible mistake she made 20 years ago, and for which she has since apologised.
> 
> The fact that Liberia is finaly clawing its way out of poverty, is finaly seeing tourists and new businesses and economic stability, and is finaly holding regular elections might be enough for some people.
Click to expand...


More hypocrisy and lies.

And I'm pretty sure i know better where to locate Liberia on a map than you do. Do you really believe anybody still believes all those lies you keep telling about yourself? You've been exposed as a fraud.


----------



## Saigon

Arte - 

I don't lie. 

And actually I arrive in Liberia Tuesday after next. And you?

Anytime you are curious about my travels or stories, let me know, and I'll give you my website address so that you can check the details, or I can post pics, as I have done of me in Israel.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> Arte -
> 
> I don't lie.
> 
> Well, actually I arrive in Liberia next Tuesday. And you?



You lie all the time here on USMB. So don't expect me to take you seriously. You're a fraud.


----------



## Saigon

> And I'm pretty sure i know better where to locate Liberia on a map than you do.



I live for posts like this. It's really what makes me come back to boards after a break away. 


Posts like this just create this vision of a red-faced Tin Tin, age 10, stamping his feet in a sand pit and sobbing noisily while the big kids kick his football away.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> And I'm pretty sure i know better where to locate Liberia on a map than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live for posts like this. It's really what makes me come back to boards after a break away.
> 
> 
> Posts like this just create this vision of Tin Tin, age 10, staming his feet in a sand pit and sobbing noisily, while the big kids kick his football away.
Click to expand...


Yes, childish whining seems to be right up your alley.


----------



## LAfrique

Artevelde said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> All African leaders are guilty of war crimes.  I still wonder why African Americans are so proud of Africa that they want it to be part of who they are.  Africa was and is a cess pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> You've never been there.
> 
> There are some terrific leaders in Africa - and Liberia's is a case in point. She won a Nobel Peace Prize, and deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical of you to applaud a person who helped support and fund Charles Taylor and who has proved herself corrupt and power-hungry.
Click to expand...


*Helen Johnson-Sirleaf corrupt and power-hungry? Thus far naive is all I can attribute to Johnson-Sirleaf.*


----------



## LAfrique

I was wondering who is showing funky butt to people. *Belligerent Drunk!* The robot has been equipped with serious pornographic urges!


----------



## LAfrique

Saigon said:


> GodSaveAmerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Liberia...it was founded as a free country and never colonized.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's true.
Click to expand...


*FYI: While Liberia was not colonized, its leaders over the years were puppets of the US. Naive Helen Johnson-Sirleaf, on the other hand and unbeknownst to her yet, just got Liberia into serious trouble by making deal with WorldBank and IMF, both noted for enslaving nations with outrageous terms on loans.  
*


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their individual nations and Africa.*
Click to expand...

Wrong.  They stand and fight for power and wealth for themselves.


----------



## Saigon

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their individual nations and Africa.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  They stand and fight for power and wealth for themselves.
Click to expand...


I agree with Dave on this one.


----------



## Saigon

LAfrique said:


> *FYI: While Liberia was not colonized, its leaders over the years were puppets of the US. Naive Helen Johnson-Sirleaf, on the other hand and unbeknownst to her yet, just got Liberia into serious trouble by making deal with WorldBank and IMF, both noted for enslaving nations with outrageous terms on loans.
> *



I don't disagree with your assessment of the WB and IMF, however, to their credit they do seem to have learned from their mistakes. The conditions are not now as politicised as they used to be. 

And let's face it - Liberia NEEDS development capital.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> I was wondering who is showing funky butt to people. *Belligerent Drunk!* The robot has been equipped with serious pornographic urges!



What in the fuck are you talking about? do you really think thats my ass in that picture you stupid cocksucking freak?


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like he is.
> 
> The main problem in most countries on the African continent is the men. They are resistant to change, especially if it benefits anyone but themselves, eg. women and children. The path to improvements is through the women. They need to be brought on board for STD prevention, infant mortality, malaria prevention, quality water, nutrition, and the list goes on. Many of these program initiatives are canexed by the men and the cycle of dispair goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men like Charles Taylor and Robert Mugabe need to be thrown aside for Africa to make any steps forward, as long as idiots like Lafreak continue to look at those murderous clowns as heroes nothing will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their individual nations and Africa.*
Click to expand...


Those guys are all fucking losers, and so are you.


----------



## LAfrique

*Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*


----------



## daveman

LAfrique said:


> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*


They murdered and oppressed their (and your) fellow Africans, and all you can say is they're "not perfect".

No shit, Skippy.


----------



## Saigon

LAfrique said:


> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*



This simply is not true. 

People like Taylor and Mugabe did what they did because they wanted money. 

They stole from their people, and plundered the resources as thoroughly as any invader. 

If you can't be honest about what tyrants do to their own people, you can't expect much support or sympathy from the outside world.


----------



## LAfrique

daveman said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> They murdered and oppressed their (and your) fellow Africans, and all you can say is they're "not perfect".
> 
> No shit, Skippy.
Click to expand...



*These Africans committed their atrocities in their efforts to liberate their various nations and Africa from claws of UN and NATO thugs. Thus, while these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*


----------



## LAfrique

Saigon said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts are: The Charles Taylors, Robert Mugabes, Muammar Gaddafis, etc. took their stands in Africa because of Western bullies noted for plundering the resources of developing nations. While these Africans are not perfect, they stand (stood) and fight (fought) for the right to determine the destiny of their various nations and Africa.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This simply is not true.
> 
> People like Taylor and Mugabe did what they did because they wanted money.
> 
> They stole from their people, and plundered the resources as thoroughly as any invader.
> 
> If you can't be honest about what tyrants do to their own people, you can't expect much support or sympathy from the outside world.
Click to expand...



*True that at national level most African Freedom Fighters are motivated by greed. But outside national jurisdiction, almost every African "dictator" is an International Freedom Fighter - fighting for the freedom and the right of their various nations to be able to manage their resources and determine their own destiny. *


----------



## Saigon

L'Afrique - 

I've actually just been visiting the diamond mines in Sierra Leone - the one that were raided by both Charles Taylor and the Sierra Leonean RUF. 

This is a classic case, I think, because neither Taylor nor the RFU had any interest in "managing their resources" or "determining their destiny". 

They just wanted money. It was purely and simply a question of greed. They RUF, in particular, had no ideology but greed. 

African peoples need to understand this, and ensure such people can never attain power again.


----------



## LAfrique

Saigon said:


> L'Afrique -
> 
> I've actually just been visiting the diamond mines in Sierra Leone - the one that were raided by both Charles Taylor and the Sierra Leonean RUF.
> 
> This is a classic case, I think, because neither Taylor nor the RFU had any interest in "managing their resources" or "determining their destiny".
> 
> They just wanted money. It was purely and simply a question of greed. They RUF, in particular, had no ideology but greed.
> 
> African peoples need to understand this, and ensure such people can never attain power again.




*I agree. I also think Africans should rid their nations of imperialists, whose only interest in Africa is to further plunder the natural resources of Africa.*


----------

